# Re-learning how to rest in the squat position



## obi (Dec 29, 2014)

For some reason for the last year or so, ive gotten this obsession to be able to sit in the resting squat position but cant for the life of me keep my heels down. Been working on it for what seems like ages now. Gotten a bit better but still feel very unnatural doing it. Is this something that once lost is possible to relearn? Any tips on how to get better at it? Or am I just weird for wanting to do this lol


----------



## Joliver (Dec 29, 2014)

Pause squats are an excellent addition to any routine. No worries there.

You lack flexibility in your leg to keep the heel down. Increase your flexibility by stretching, or you can spread your squatting stance out a bit. Either one will get the heel down.


----------



## obi (Dec 29, 2014)

I did notice that when I was doing paused squats for frequently my mobility was improving but problem with me is if I was just the bar or bw I have a hard time 
keeping the heels down.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 29, 2014)

I am no expert I but a tip that was given to me was to get the hips real loose so I roll out my hips with a ball and roll my legs out with a regular foam roller, it gets me nice and loose for deeper pause squats. I also love pause squats it hits my glutes and hams better then anything else !


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 29, 2014)

Big problem area are the hips and hip flexors, also lower back


----------



## shenky (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree with everyone here that it sounds like over all tightness in your lower body.

I am certainly no expert, and I suffer from chronic tightness as well, but I'm making improvements every week. Static stretching is great, but do not forget DYNAMIC stretches. Try soldier kicks (basically just walk, but move legs as high as possible, while keeping legs completely straight. Kick as high as possible. You're basically doing front kicks. You can do it in one spot, but it's more fun to move. I bet you your kick is quite low, and you might even feel pain in the lower back. This will be a good test to see how tight you are.

I read that Professional top teir athletes stretch just as often or more than they work out. I believe it because holy **** if you don't stretch you will hurt, and if you hurt, you won't be compettive. You may not be in pain right now, or even several years from now, but it WILL catch up with you, unless you are some magical fairy made out of rubber (I know some people like this and it pisses me off because I have to work so hard to just not be stiff, let alone flexible)


Here, I uploaded a video of all the exercises that have helped me:

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...of-you-should-being-daily?p=252239#post252239


----------



## obi (Dec 31, 2014)

I won't be lying buT I do need to work on my stretching and foam rolling. I always seem to forget lol. Honestly when u do do the kicks I udually can get to head level. And squatin with weight I have no problem keeping my form. It just doing it with bw that kills me


----------



## goodfella (Dec 31, 2014)

Put some thin 5 lb or 2 1/5 lb weights under your heels till you adjust.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 19, 2015)

Any time I'm faced with deadlifts (back day only) and squats I'll warm up same way as Klokov does..


----------

